# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Have You Ever Been In Love ?

## Payal

question of the day :mrgreen: 

have you ever been in love? share your experience, the story itself [if possible :lol: ] or any thing lovey dovey, i say romantic  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i will share mine too.. :wink: 

but for now its your turn [username:3e01f36df1] :evil:  :Embarrassment: ops: 

here goes a cute song by celine dion

*Have you ever been in love
You could touch the moonlight
When your heart's shooting stars
You're holding heaven in your arms
Have you ever been so in love

Have you ever walked on air
Ever felt like you were dreamin'
When you never thought it could
But it really feels that good
Have you ever been so in love

Have you ever been in love
You could touch the moonlight
When your heart's shooting star
You're holding heaven in your arms
Have you ever been in love, have you...

The time i spent
Waiting for something that was heaven-sent
When you find it don't let go,
I know

Have you ever said a prayer
And found that it was answered
All my hope has been restored
And i ain't looking anymore
Have you ever been so in love, have you...

Some place that you aint leavin
Somewhere you're gonna stay
When you finally found the meanin'
Have you ever felt this way

The time i spent
Waiting for something that was heaven-sent
When you find it, don't let go,
I know...

Coz have you ever been so in love, so in love
You could touch the moonlight
You can even reach the stars
Doesn't matter near or far
Have you ever been so in love

Have you ever been in love
Have you ever been in love
So in... love...*

i'm waiting :roll:

----------


## zebijns

:Embarrassment:  I m sorry Payal.You know wat I dont have any experience like dat at all.  :Frown:  
Or may be if u can go on first then I will try to follow you  :Smile:  Or
If anythin else u want me 2 share,I m available  :Smile:  
But I really don't know wat Love really is? :cry: 
Do u know?If yes Plz tell me wat's da Definition of Love?  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Payal

zebijns, love is a feeling, it cannot be descibed in words, that feeling is unique to everyone & hence it is felt in many different ways.

and why haven't you been in love b4?

----------


## zebijns

* Payal wat can I say?U know you already have said that LOVE is a feeling that cant be described   n cant be meanz cant be  
SO how can I do dat  
am i not in the human beings like you :mrgreen: ?
I was just kiddin  I was in Love wid some one.But I cant describe the whole matter.
Just I wanna say that for somebody special,I had left that someone special for me :cry: n dont get da thought that it was easy like I said left n I left the one :cry:*

----------


## Payal

sorry to hear that, i will be pleased to know more about that relationship of yours.  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

Yep i m in love with Money :mrgreen:

----------


## Payal

lolz, :lol:

----------


## zebijns

*Sorry Payal I can't do it in "OPEN".Mujhay bhut bura Lagta hai aesay Openly baat karna.Aur aesay matterz openly discuss bhi nehein kiye janay chahian.
"THE ONE was ma past n I dont wanna go back.I m into ma present waitin for ma future  so LEAVE it.
If you wanna share somethin......go on *

----------


## Payal

no problem zebi  :Smile: 

yes i will share mine pretty soon  :Smile:

----------


## waji

hello/salamz everybody!!

very nice topic! and i m here becoz i want to know about others!! as for as i myself concern, then i really don't belief in love(romance) (sorry for those who are in love or in favour of love but its a discussion, everyone have his/her own point of view nor i m inviting someone by my statement that come! i don't have a girl friend... ..i will say the truth what i m facing or what i want to share) becoz as for as i see the love its the "expectations! i will love a thing/person, if i m expecting some thing from it.
 but when i met with some of my friends; a boy was in love with a girl whoes age was 31 and the his age was just 21. 10 yr difference (normally, doesn't happen) then it told me that there is some thing amazing something unexplainable which have brought them on this very sitaution! i have seen some girls who r in love with married men. so its some thing more unexplainable.....

  but leme add the reality too, the term "love" really dominates in our minds in the sense that a boy loves a girl or a girl loves a boy? !!!! is that all love??? where the other love gone??? if this is the case ..then i m sorry to say but we are on the losing side, ?? we have polluted the purest emotion gifted to us by Allah!!

i m sorry if my words hurted someone...i could be wrong! but thats all i m!

thanks u all :Smile:  have a nice day!!

----------


## Payal

waji are you catering spiritualism ? that love which you described (boy & girl) has been dominating all over, a girl can be anyone, a mother, a sister, girlfriend, wife, daughter, that goes for men as well, just like you mentioned the window thing in the previous topic, i'd might like to bring it here as well, but that would certainly mould this topic into philosophy, if i'd to summarize everything, then i'd say, love isn't shakespear's property, hence no enforcements should be applied.

love is unconditional. age, genre, status, color, breed, cast, religion, skin e.t.c aren't apart of love, it isn't plug-and-play.  :Smile:

----------


## mehak

well payal...i wish i could love someone....) but still i m waiting for my man...the bad thing in me is..i dont believe in men(sorry guys..)but i have many stories in my family that dont let me trust on anyone,,so thats kinda thing..never happened to me... :Smile:

----------


## Payal

hope you find your's soon  :Smile:

----------


## Majid

> the bad thing in me is..i dont believe on men(sorry guys..)


Me too, they are messy :evil:

----------


## taimur

well Payal , I am very very sorry to reply very late as u said that I was supposed to answer to ur question after ur post .

well no , I haven't cuz I haven't even talked to any girl yet except my cousins. & besides this my school isn't even co-educated that i could talk to any girl & then fall in love with her

----------


## Zaheer

what is love? :frown; baby don't hurt me :nerd;

jaaanay kyun log pyaar kartay hain.... :smoke; :violin;

----------


## Ash

hahahahha, had hai zimmi bhai :rolling;

----------


## Endurer

you mummy's boy :rolling;

----------


## Majid

> what is love? :frown; baby don't hurt me :nerd;
> 
> jaaanay kyun log pyaar kartay hain.... :smoke;  :violin;




 :rolling;

----------


## taimur

well may be to find a person with whom they can share everything , including their problems , happiness , saddness etc....

----------


## Payal

lolz @ zaheer :rolling;

----------


## Yumna

> question of the day  :mrgreen: 
> 
> have you ever been in love? share your experience, the story itself [if possible  :lol: ] or any thing lovey dovey, i say romantic 
> 
> i will share mine too..  :wink: 
> 
> but for now its your turn [username:22b4f4ebca] :evil:  ops: 
> 
> here goes a cute song by celine dion
> ...






YUMNA who?????????

----------


## xeon

:d aray yummy paraishan na ho mujhe xeon nazar aa raha hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by mehak @ Sat Feb 12, 2005 8:56 pm
> 
> the bad thing in me is..i dont believe on men(sorry guys..)
> 
> 
> Me too, they are messy :evil:


I hate guys :rolling;

----------


## xeon

Piyar kernai wale kabhi darte nahi 
haan darte nahi
jo darte hain woh piyar kerte nahi :bigthumb;
Konsee walee story sunaoon :thinking;

----------


## mehak

oh God.......xeon kitni stories hain tumhari..... :Big Grin:

----------


## taimur

what can we say abt his stories , mehak

----------


## Payal

> Piyar kernai wale kabhi darte nahi 
> haan darte nahi
> jo darte hain woh piyar kerte nahi :bigthumb;



way to go! :wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## dsjeya

subject;have u ever been in love
Payal 
Scorpios are passionate lovers, the only tragedy is they are the love shot lived,i had 3 serious love then arranged marriage.Flirtations cnn't remember all. But for friendly woman life could have been a terrific bore. Some hurt me, i hurt some ,no hard feelings.

----------


## xeon

> oh God.......xeon kitni stories hain tumhari.....


Darasal her season kee story hai :mrgreen:

----------


## Yumna

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Mon Feb 14, 2005 7:12 am
> 
> Piyar kernai wale kabhi darte nahi 
> haan darte nahi
> jo darte hain woh piyar kerte nahi :bigthumb;
> 
> 
> 
> way to go! :wink:  :mrgreen:






true Payal sisoo...btw app nay mujhay pukara tha ya xee ko  :Wink:  cuz i saw my name there and mister xee is keep on insisting that it was for him!! clarify plz!!

----------


## xeon

I told u na yummy us nai [username:b447c9f701] ka tag use kiya hai

----------


## dsjeya

I donot know Urudu

----------


## Endurer

usne mera nahien.. menien uska tag use kiya hey :rolling;

or app donon ka nahien mera naam likha hey :frown;


dear dsjeya, urdu is quite like hindi, anyways lemme know if you need to know the meaning of a certain word  :Smile:

----------


## mehak

hain,,,endurer whats that in ur signature,,,,:S

----------


## xeon

> usne mera nahien.. menien uska tag use kiya hey :rolling;
> or app donon ka nahien mera naam likha hey :frown;
> dear dsjeya, urdu is quite like hindi, anyways lemme know if you need to know the meaning of a certain word


Muhahaha tum bhi ban gae mai nai bhi tag use kiya tha apni post main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Endurer

had hai app b na.. mamoo bana diya :rolling;

----------


## dsjeya

my first love was with my neighbour ,we built castes all sweet nothing when we moved love died a natural death.
my second love was with my aunts daughter, parents induced when our financial position weakened love ended.
my third love was in the medical college stedy for 5 years when the course ended love too.
now i am wise only flitations without that life will be dry

----------


## Payal

i sympathize dsjeya  :Smile: 

a quick question..

is wealth essential for a relationship ?

----------


## dsjeya

If want to be practical yes
sentimental no
 if controled by brain yes
if controled by heart no

----------


## Endurer

universe desires you to have everything you want to have, It is essential, however that your purpose should harmonize with the purpose that is in All.

----------


## Endurer

But remember that in today's world, extreme altruism is no better and no nobler than extreme selfishness, both are mistakes.

----------


## dsjeya

dear endurer 
u show high degree of maturity,a nice thing
but don't miss everyday pleasures,suppresed desire is ?

----------


## mere-zindagy

:P ,i think that every person in the wourld fall in love at once in their life,but when it comes on selfrespect we deny that relation.everybody loves either with a fried or with his family,and u can also love with ur career. :hug1: [glow=red:458746e0d1][/glow:458746e0d1]

----------


## dsjeya

mere-zidagy friend 
not once several times

----------


## Endurer

suppresed desire causes suffocation, though i find sheer pleasure while i'm choking.

and dsjeya friend, you just mentioned that you have tasted love several times, is it luck or is it bad luck ? (your experience)

----------


## zeeast

> I told u na yummy us nai [username:56b5a4c774] ka tag use kiya hai




but why....... :x

----------


## zeeast

well.......i think first you ppl should have a relation........then love........

such things only look nice in stories ..........
well i hate the stupid boy girl love stories as well........

----------


## *addicted*

> question of the day  :mrgreen: 
> 
> have you ever been in love? share your experience, the story itself [if possible  :lol: ] or any thing lovey dovey, i say romantic 
> 
> i will share mine too.. :wink: 
> 
> but for now its your turn [username:8cdf878d46] :evil:  ops:


Eeeeekssssssss.. . I've Just arrived.. Lol.. y the evilish sign against my username?!?!
Lol. .do u that badly want me to tell u my love stroy? sure i will .. heheeh
ok jus kiddn, i kno u werent referring to me  :Smile:  !

Yessssssssss... *sigh* i AM in love.e.. n
Naah re, i wont tell all those stupid filmi dialogues like its the bets thing on earth or aise waise stuff.. 
haa, its nice n all that.. . but stay within ur limits.. ! like, my bf is reaallyyy sweet n all... but am trying so hard to jus see him as a friend.. coz am gonna b realllllllllllllllllllllll hurt if v dont end up together (which is mroe likely)  :Frown: ... lalalal!
we;ve been together for arnd 11 months now!!!Yippeeeeeeeeeee  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
how cool izzat?!.. achha.. baaki baad mein huh?  :Big Grin: 


haa.. fer those of u who havent yet fallen in love.. dont look 4wd to it.. its all the more btter.. when u suddenly FALL into it :up;  :Wink: 

--aysha!

----------


## george

I've been in love a few times, and what I have learned, other than it will make you crazy, is that love is NOT a feeling.

It is an act of your will. :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HUHH?? :duno; kisne tag kiska use kiya hai? :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

HUHH?? :duno; kisne tag kiska use kiya hai? :duno;

----------


## george

It is not enough to love,

We must act on those emotions,

or love is just a word.

----------


## ROYAL_PYTHON

Yes!!!! I HVE BEEN IN LOVE ONCE...N DATS FOREVER...LOVE IS SUMTHING DAT EXPLORE A WORLD OF REAL HEANVEN FOR U....IF U R IN LOVE U CAN SEE LIFE WID MOST OBSERVING EYE...EVERYTHING SEEMS FLOWERY...
BUT THIS IS T RUE IF UR BADFORTUNE IS WID U LOVE CAN SHOW U HELL AS WELL....
I LOVED..I LOVE..N I WILL LOVE FOREVER WID ONLY1 WHO IS JUST MINE .....

----------


## manni9

Sorry But I don't belive in Love anymore.
They Love Our Money!!!!
They Lie to us 
They Cheat us!!!
They make Fun of Us!!!
They can't die for us!!
They can't ....Love us!!!
These re my Xperience,but hopefully aap sub ke saath essa na ho!!!
 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Endurer

hmm  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

well, kinna..i wont call that LOVE.

It was maybe ..more like a friendship... :Smile: ..ermmm ya! :$

----------


## Endurer

do you believe in love at first sight, or should i walk in again ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lol lol lol lol
I will also Try this joke,very funny

----------


## Endurer

lol sure, but make sure you maintain a safe distance, who knows.. kuch mar hi na de  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

hahaha
Ab tou aadat si Pad gai hea..
Koi Maarti nahi tou kuch Ajeeb ajeeb sa laagta hea 
 :Wink:

----------


## Endurer

lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

sorry miss payal i don't want to share ma feelings wid sombody okk!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

:rolling;

----------


## miss-perfect

me to i like share my feelings onli with my husband

----------


## Ash

haha gud!

----------


## Fairy

Sahi  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

koi baat nahi miss payal main share ker daita hoon 
main kiya keroon me ko priety Zinta sai muhabbat ho gaee hai. 
jidhar daikhoon teri tasweer nazar aatee hai

----------


## Endurer

haye rabba, fir to app ki chinta hi zinta hai :rolling;

----------


## Ash

hahahha :rolling;

----------


## zeeast

@ xeon bhai...


ye sub cancer ppl ko priety Zinta hi kyoun passend hai....^o)

----------


## TISHA

no payal i havent if i will tell u because u r a friend

----------


## TISHA

No Why?

----------


## TISHA

how does it feel to be in love ?

----------


## ROYAL_PYTHON

To be in luv is like To be in Heaven :Smile:

----------


## manni9

hmmm,
very nice said.
I totally agree with you.

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

ok

----------


## xeon

twice a day everyday

----------


## sanam

with who

----------


## xeon

confidential  :Big Grin:

----------


## sanam

oh

----------


## TISHA

really

----------


## Mr_cool

> question of the day  :mrgreen: 
> 
> have you ever been in love? share your experience, the story itself [if possible  :lol: ] or any thing lovey dovey, i say romantic 
> 
> i will share mine too..  :wink: 
> 
> but for now its your turn [username:3507fae6aa] :evil:  ops: 
> 
> here goes a cute song by celine dion
> ...


y the first tur is mine y not u :ang9:

----------


## Mr_cool

> Originally Posted by Payal @ Mon Jan 24, 2005 12:21 am
> 
> question of the day  :mrgreen: 
> 
> have you ever been in love? share your experience, the story itself [if possible  :lol: ] or any thing lovey dovey, i say romantic 
> 
> i will share mine too..  :wink: 
> 
> but for now its your turn [username:4443b7cd32] :evil:  ops: 
> ...

----------


## Endurer

man this is hilarious :rolling;

----------


## Mr_cool

:ang9: y

----------


## TISHA

i dont no

----------


## Zaheer

i know

----------


## Mr_cool

what.........?

----------


## Roshni

> i know


ah, you do? do enlighten me :ye;

----------

